# Great Year



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

The Tigers are going to the world series, the Lions to the superbowl and the steelhead are going to return to the AuSable. If I get the last one right I'd be happy.


----------



## Ron Matthews (Aug 10, 2006)

It's got to get better, Right?
Please say it will Herb, Please....


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

X2. Pretty please. Pretty please. It can't get a lot worse, right?


----------



## 4lbtest (Feb 28, 2007)

and I'm gonna lose 20lbs, quit drinking, and start listening to my wife....There will be fish, those little guys are gonna come back 5-6lbs, and they'll be a whole new batch of little en's. Then next year the 5-6ers will be 8's and so on

let us pray


----------



## rwenglish1 (Jan 6, 2007)

4lbtest said:


> and I'm gonna lose 20lbs, quit drinking, and start listening to my wife....There will be fish, those little guys are gonna come back 5-6lbs, and they'll be a whole new batch of little en's. Then next year the 5-6ers will be 8's and so on
> 
> let us pray


I lost 20lbs this summer, so it can be done just don't do and eat the things that put it there. 

Good luck Herb, you just never know, as Forrest Gump would say...........

Standing in this River


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well the tigers blew up and the lions are on the verge but the fishing looks promising. My first trip of the year went 6 for 10 monday and only one tuesday in pretty tough conditions. But all nice fish, thanks to all that let those skippers go last year there all about 5lbs this year.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I would bet on another cup for the Red wings in 2012. The fishing in my part of the state will be good as usual and I will be tossing another couple of fish to my taxidermist. I hope that I can give him a nice buck too, I failed on the buck part...again. The EUP and NLP produces a fair share of hog fish I don't know why. THe DNR does not go out of its way to stock fish in these areas but the big ones seem to get lost up here .


----------



## trophy18 (Aug 14, 2011)

should get really good the next few years we caught lots of planters in the river, plus i got a one man limit (by myself, one day) all on crawler harnesses on the boat in august. I can get the 15 inchers but those big ones have got a way of making it to the boat , looking at me ( I think they grin) , and fall off with that last run If i could get someone to wake up at daylight i would probubly have a chance.


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

herb09 said:


> Well the tigers blew up and the lions are on the verge but the fishing looks promising. My first trip of the year went 6 for 10 monday and only one tuesday in pretty tough conditions. But all nice fish, thanks to all that let those skippers go last year there all about 5lbs this year.


Those Skippers from last year were all mature males. I know because I hooked a couple deeply and cleaned them, and they had full milt sacs. I know someone who kept quite a few, and they were all small mature males. Male Steelhead typically are not repeat spawners, because they will spawn until they are pretty much dead - and if the spawning doesn't kill them, it weakens them to the point where they die when the out-migrate after spawning. 
But I have been catching quite a few nicer fish this year, and am very happy that the river is producing more like it used to. The largest fish I have landed was probably 9#, but I lost a few that were definitely larger. I have seen a decent ratio of adults/skippers, too. I'm loving it.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

Well the fishing's still pretty good but has slowed some due to colder and lower water but still so much better than the last few years. The lions..... who knows I could be two outa three.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

> Well the fishing's still pretty good but has slowed some due to colder and lower water but still so much better than the last few years.


I haven't been over in 2+ weeks, and it's driving me crazy. If the first part of the month was any indication, I'd say the future looks good! I haven't hit steelhead like that on the Au Sable in a quite awhile. The fishing usually gets a little tougher when real cold sets in.


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

2 for 6 yesterday some real nice males in the system got my #$* handed to me a couple times. Not a bite this morning .

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

5 for 7 yesterday and I learned how to post pictures. And there still hope for the lions.




















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## herb09 (Jan 11, 2009)

When I started this thread I would have given the lions a better chance of winning a superbowl than the steelhead fishing returning to the ausable. But by the grace of god and alot of hard work by the Steve Sendek of the dnr and some local anglers especially Kelly Neuman this has been the best fall fishing I have seen in a long time. Went 2 for 3 today with the water running at 800 cfs and the temp at 10 today. If you fish this river make sure you thank these guys, hopefully this will continue through the winter and spring.




















Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## boxers30 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thanks for the report and great pictures, trying to get back up next week.


----------



## hamburger man (Nov 9, 2011)

herb nice fish you the man better days have come


----------



## SgtClaymore (Jan 26, 2012)

That was a really nice catch!!!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Nice job Herb, thanks for sharing the pics! 



4lbtest said:


> ......and I'm gonna lose 20lbs, quit drinking, and start listening to my wife.......


If that were me there would be a better chance of the Lions going the superbowl! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

